# llama care



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Does any of you have any experience with llamas?? Like feed/ minerals and how much pasture space they need? 
I was just thinking I need another livestock guarding animal for our nigerians and I don't want another dog! Do you have to shear them, or do they just shed because I was reading a website that was confusing in that regard. I know they need their feet trimmed, and I though I could do that if someone showed me the basics because obviously I trim goat hoofs  
I also wanted to train it to drive or pack... which i doubt will ever happen!! :roll: Thanks!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 2 year old male. I shaved him last year as his coat was really heavy. No they don't shed on their own, you either shave them or let it grow. But if your in a hot area I recomenned shaving. If In a cooler place ( like here in PA) I shaved in early june and by winter it was back in. I feed the same as my goats. Out on pasture all day, or hay in winter. A scope of grain in the evening. Worm with ivermectin, especially in an area that has deer because of menigial(sp) worm. As for the feet. I haven't had to touch mine in a looong time. I check them regualrly but they haven't needed trimmed much. It's pretty easy to do though. Good luck.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I do not have them but a friend has three. If I ever have trouble with predators here then I will get one for sure. I would prefer them because,1. I could never not spoil a dog, and I know they should not be spoiled and played with as they re for working but I know that does not go for all of them, but I would be able to use the fiber off the llama for felting and spinning.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks! Sweetgoats, I have an Anatolian shepherd he does not get babied, but I give him attention ( petting ,running with him and scratching) I also spend a lot of time just sitting next to him in the pasture talking, a companionable time I guess. 

dobe627, what kind of grain do you feed them?? The reason I ask is that the llama would be housed with goats. Also can they eat the same mineral or would that be unhealthy for llamas? Thanks!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jenna, he gets the same thing my goats get as far as grain and minerals. And he's healthy. I feed a grain from my local mill, it's a mixture of cracked corn, some sweet feed, some oats,wheat and other stuff. His feeder is up high though as the goats try to steal it and he will let them. The breeder he came from had been doing it for 25 years and she said it would be fine


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks so much, you are very helpful!!


----------

